# Newbie question#2



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

We just acquired three bred boer does. One is due next month. How long before you can breed again? We're wondering if she could be bred in October for march babies that could be used for fair?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

As long as she is in good condition at the time of breeding I don't see why you couldn't breed her in October. We usually give the does at least 2 months to regain condition after weaning before we breed again. Some breeders do more and some do less.


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

We also have the option to bottle feed the little ones from our dairy goats milk too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... I also agree about the condition of the doe. If you want to go the bottle baby route then I'd think they'd bounce back much faster. 
We have a doe that was bred back to back, and she lost weight nursing but picked it up pretty quickly once her kids were weaned. We weaned them as early as we could to give her some time to recover.


----------

